# Air Fryers



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think there has been a thread about these. I think they've been mentioned once or twice in other threads. But please merge if I missed something.

Anyhoo. I'm thinking about getting one but don't want to spend a lot, not knowing whether I'll like it or not.
Of course, if you buy a cheap version of something & it doesn't work, then you don't know if it's because it's not your cup of tea, or it's just cheaply made.

Thinking of this one


and wondered what experiences other folks have had.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have one and really like it. Though I have used it a bit less since I really started cracking down on my diet (and have lost over 20lbs! whoo hoo) ... still it's great when I get a craving for fries...

I got this cheap model from Amazon :


I'd suggest reading through the reviews carefully. I paid the current pace $59 but I have seen it go up and down... and I would not pay more, it is not well made but it works and looks cool.
I love the results and am curious to see how this model works if you get it. I've mostly made fries but also had good success with wings and a few other things. Enjoy.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> since I really started cracking down on my diet (and have lost over 20lbs! whoo hoo) ... still it's great when I get a craving for fries...


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My neighbor, who only eats plant-based foods, swears by her air fryer. I am afraid if I had one I would be eating a ton of frenzy fries!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got one at WalMart for $39 and I tried veggies. Even though I periodically shook the basket as per instructions, some were burned and some were undercooked. The fries just burned.

I gave it to my cousin the chef but I don't know how it's working out for him.

I got this one for $20 at BB&B (20% off with coupon) and it works just fine. I use it in my table top convection oven so I don't have to heat up the big oven.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Philips Airdryer will be arriving tomorrow. I have some chicken wings ready to go for dinner tomorrow night. No cooking on the stove or in the oven!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> My Philips Airdryer will be arriving tomorrow. I have some chicken wings ready to go for dinner tomorrow night. No cooking on the stove or in the oven!


Looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Still haven't bought one but definitely want to know how your wings turn out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Still haven't bought one but definitely want to know how your wings turn out!


Part of my problem with the air fryer is that it only holds a few wings. I love wings and have them for dinner or even snacks frequently. That's why I buy a big package at Sam's and cook 18 at a time. Think I'll pop a couple out of the freezer right now.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Part of my problem with the air fryer is that it only holds a few wings. I love wings and have them for dinner or even snacks frequently. That's why I buy a big package at Sam's and cook 18 at a time. Think I'll pop a couple out of the freezer right now.


I always make too much for dinner, then refrigerate the leftovers, which rarely get eaten and finally get tossed. I think the air fryer will be just big enough to make the right amount of wings that will get eaten. After watching the videos, I am looking forward to fish filets, mac and cheese, even chocolate shuffle.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

interesting.....what is better? The rack that goes in the oven or the electric device?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I couldn't live without my Air Fryer and Instant Pot.  I don't know which one I love more but they are both in use constantly.  Tonight I cooked fresh okra in the Air Fryer.  I can cook very healthy in it.  I just put a tiny bit of avocado oil and salt and pepper and cooked it like french fries.  I love frozen green beans cooked in it or sweet potato fries.  My hubby's favorite is hot wings.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> I couldn't live without my Air Fryer and Instant Pot. I don't know which one I love more but they are both in use constantly. Tonight I cooked fresh okra in the Air Fryer. I can cook very healthy in it. I just put a tiny bit of avocado oil and salt and pepper and cooked it like french fries. I love frozen green beans cooked in it or sweet potato fries. My hubby's favorite is hot wings.


Which type of Air Fryer do you have? The Phillips looks too small but the one I originally posted looks too large.
Yeah, as I look at that Big Boss some more, it's 16 Quarts = 4 Gallons. 
My husband & I eat lots of leftovers, but with the kids out of the house now, I don't think I would use one that is 4 gallons!
Now looking at maybe this one - it's about half a gallon or 8 cups:


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have the Power Air Fryer XL. It's huge. It won't fit in any cabinet. I use it so much I keep it on the counter but when I want to put it up, I put it on a shelf in the coat closet.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> ... I put it on a shelf in the coat closet.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

For Amazon Prime members with an Alexa-enabled device (Amazon Echo, Echo Dot, Echo Show, Amazon Tap, Amazon Fire TV, Amazon Dash Wand or compatible Fire Tablet), the highly rated *Philips Airfryer with Bonus 150+ Recipe Cookbook* is currently *$129.97* (retail $199.95) if you buy using Alexa voice ordering.

See this page for details: https://www.amazon.com/b?node=16924218011.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> For Amazon Prime members with an Alexa-enabled device (Amazon Echo, Echo Dot, Echo Show, Amazon Tap, Amazon Fire TV, Amazon Dash Wand or compatible Fire Tablet), the highly rated *Philips Airfryer with Bonus 150+ Recipe Cookbook* is currently *$129.97* (retail $199.95) if you buy using Alexa voice ordering.
> 
> See this page for details: https://www.amazon.com/b?node=16924218011.


This is the same air fryer I ordered on Amazon Prime Day, which is due to be delivered today. It was $10 cheaper on Prime Day, but this is still a good deal. I am looking forward to making chicken wings for dinner tonight.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My air fryer is supposed to be delivered today by 8pm by USPS. However, my letter carrier has already come and gone. I have never had a separate truck bring packages, but maybe there are so many deliveries from Prime Day that they had to add on trucks. Obviously there are bigger matters to worry about, but I want it NOW!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> interesting.....what is better? The rack that goes in the oven or the electric device?


I think it depends on what you use it for. The rack comes with a link to 50 recipes. Right away, it talked about fries and how the potatoes should be dried out for at least two hours. The crispness of the fries depends on how much water is in the potato.

Check it out here.

https://www.gothamsteelstore.com/images/Free-Cookbook/Gotham-Air-Crisper-Tray-Recipes.pdf

I used to make fries in the oven that tasted just like deep fat fried. It's one of Rosie's unfried-fried recipes. Not crispy, though, but you do get the taste.

http://www.food.com/recipe/un-fried-french-fries-57876


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> My air fryer is supposed to be delivered today by 8pm by USPS. However, my letter carrier has already come and gone. I have never had a separate truck bring packages, but maybe there are so many deliveries from Prime Day that they had to add on trucks. Obviously there are bigger matters to worry about, but I want it NOW!


My air fryer never arrived yesterday, but they did not change the notification until after 8pm. This morning it shows that it is out for delivery. I guess we can plan on chicken wings tonight. I guess I better start planning how to prepare them. Frank's Hot Sauce? Asian?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I like this one for $79. You can see the food through the glass door and it doesn't have the handle attached to the basket. Unless you hold the bottom part, it will fall off the basket.



This one looks good, too, but it's twice the price. The link shows $399 but the product page shows $169.99


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think it depends on what you use it for. The rack comes with a link to 50 recipes. Right away, it talked about fries and how the potatoes should be dried out for at least two hours. The crispness of the fries depends on how much water is in the potato.
> 
> Check it out here.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I made honey garlic chicken wings tonight and they were incredible!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I have had a QVC Cooks Essentials air fryer for some time now.  It is wonderful and very versatile. One thing you can use it for is grilled cheese sandwiches.  Even though cheese is high calorie, you can cut the butter and make it a little more healthy.  If you want any other ideas, This Old Gal posts airfryer recipes.  I have not looked at them so I have no recommendations, but I am sure many of her recipes are very good as her IP recipes rock.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Tripp said:


> I have had a QVC Cooks Essentials air fryer for some time now. It is wonderful and very versatile. One thing you can use it for is grilled cheese sandwiches. Even though cheese is high calorie, you can cut the butter and make it a little more healthy. If you want any other ideas, This Old Gal posts airfryer recipes. I have not looked at them so I have no recommendations, but I am sure many of her recipes are very good as her IP recipes rock.


Thanks for the tip about This Old Gal. She has some yummy looking ideas


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Thanks for the tip about This Old Gal. She has some yummy looking ideas


I ordered a AF cookbook today by Blue Jean Chef. I made Honey Garlic Chicken Wings from This Old Gal last night. They were tremendous.


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

I want to thank everyone on this thread, my fiance and I have been looking into getting on of these we hate making fries in the oven they always taste weird that way, the reviews and everyone's input is really helping us with our decision.


----------

